

Ask HN: What's the best Cordova-compatible hot code push system besides Meteor? - dheera

I want ONLY hot code pushes (to Android and iOS), not full-blown client-server database integration, widgets, and all that &quot;magic&quot;. Something where I can, say, have it just push production HTML5 components (html, css, js, images) from a standard HTTPS server or Github account, even. As in, I want literally the &quot;Dropbox&quot; of hot code pushes, that does nothing more than sync files to a Phonegap&#x2F;Cordova app.
======
maxharris
Have you tried modifying Meteor? Cloning the whole repo is really not that
scary - I just did that yesterday.

Also, you'd be surprised by just how much you can configure if you try!

------
jefflinwood
Sounds like what you want is PhoneGap Build's hydration feature, if you want
to explore that further.

